# Bathing



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Bubba is seven month old. I groom and bath him myself. 
I enjoy doing it, and I'm still learning how to that.
Could you give some ideas how to wash a head. 
I'm afraid, that water will gets in his ears, every time I bath him. 

Thanks. Diana and Bubba.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i suggest cotton balls, and you can get drying drops to put into his ears after.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it really depends on how cooperative he is during the bath and the procedure you use. I tried cotton balls in the ears when Midis was younger, but they just fell out into the sink. That's another thing: where do you bathe him? I give Midis a "shower" in the kitchen sink. He has become so very, very cooperative that water in his ears isn't really a factor, nor his eyes, either. He stands perfectly still and I spray his back, sides, rear and tail to get them really saturated (this takes some time as he is in full coat and it is sort of difficult to get the hair completely saturated). Then I spray his muzzle only to be sure and wash off any goop under his eyes and around his snout and mouth & beard. Next I raise him up on his hind legs and spray his chest and tummy good. I soap next and then rinse, use conditioner and rinse again. In spraying him down this way his ears are always down so the water is never aimed into the ear canal. It's working extremely well for me. If you can train your pup to be this still it will help a lot. However, my last furbaby was not this cooperative and we endured a few ear infections. I don't know really how to solve all the problems. I fear it is just a matter of each dog's temperament and how much they will tolerate before fighting it and making it harder on them and you.

Just my procedure, which is working this time around. I am sure not a pro at it. Still learning and trying and fighting it sometimes. I like grooming him myself but some sessions are easier than others. 

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depending on what type of sprayer set up, a squeeze bottle (from sallie to measure dilutants in and then apply, or a catsup squeeze bottle). You can cut the tip to give the force you want. I bathe in the kitchen sink with a small sprayer. I hold my hand over the eye when Im rinsing on top. I try to have the ears closed while rinsing. After bath I clean the ears with a drying solution to be safe. 

I put eye goo in. I hate those greesy eye ointments. I use a gel. Genteal should make a numer of formulas, one of which is a gel. I use a veterinary product called Lubrithal I imagine it would cost more. We had to order it from a foreign country. Genteal is an over the counter eye-lubricating gel. They also make drops. The gel on is the for severe dry eye form. It should have on it Gentral Gel and that's it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I was Maggie in my parents kitchen sink. I don't know is this is the kind of info or tips that you are looking for, but I will share anyways. When I wash Maggie's muzzle, I use one of those lil pump bottles that comes in a travel kit (to put shampoo and soap in). I works really well and it helps not get it in her eyes.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I use baby shampoo just on their heads. This way the soap won't burn their eyes. The cotton balls that were suggested work great too.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you ladies very much. A lot of information.
I wash Bubba in a bathtub, I just sit next to it. He's usually pretty much cooperative.
First I always wash his head, I use a wash cloth and tearless shampoo for his head.
Once I tried to put cotton balls in his ears, but they were out in the next second.
So, If I understood wright, you guys just pour water on top.
I did it once before, but I was afraid that water can get in his ears, so 
I didn't do it again. I tried to hold his ears with my hand, and I didn'like it either. 
May be I'm afraid to much, my husband think so.( Bubba was neutered last friday, 
and tonight my husband sad that I can bath him tommorow.
My husband always had big dogs, he laughs at my special care of our furbaby.)


Diana and Bubba


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Depending on what type of sprayer set up, a squeeze bottle (from sallie to measure dilutants in and then apply, or a catsup squeeze bottle). You can cut the tip to give the force you want. I bathe in the kitchen sink with a small sprayer. I hold my hand over the eye when Im rinsing on top. I try to have the ears closed while rinsing. After bath I clean the ears with a drying solution to be safe.
> 
> I put eye goo in. I hate those greesy eye ointments. I use a gel. Genteal should make a numer of formulas, one of which is a gel. I use a veterinary product called Lubrithal I imagine it would cost more. We had to order it from a foreign country. Genteal is an over the counter eye-lubricating gel. They also make drops. The gel on is the for severe dry eye form. It should have on it Gentral Gel and that's it.[/B]



Where do you get that drying solution, what brand? And why do you use a gel for eyes?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Where do you get that drying solution, what brand? And why do you use a gel for eyes?[/B]



I use Oticalm ear cleaner. There are many different brands that are just fine. I prefer this one because if I dribble on the dog, it doesn't leave residue. I'm also sensitive to strong scents and this has a very light one. 

I put eye gel in the eyes to keep their eyes safe from water, shampoo, and shampoo residue irritating them. 

And yes, I do just spray water right on top of the head. If you lift the ear flaps and look at the ear canal, just think if you hold the flap over it, it will stay dry inside. So if I'm at all spraying sideways, I hold the ear flaps still. Spraying down I've never had a problem.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thank you ladies very much. A lot of information.
> I wash Bubba in a bathtub, I just sit next to it. He's usually pretty much cooperative.
> First I always wash his head, I use a wash cloth and tearless shampoo for his head.
> Once I tried to put cotton balls in his ears, but they were out in the next second.
> ...


Diana, I wanted to make sure you understood that when I spray Midis' top of head I hold his chin up so that water and shampoo (and it is tearless shampoo) go over the back of his head rather than over his eyes (I don't pour water on top). And when I spray his snout/muzzle I hold my hand under his chin and keep his muzzle level so that the downpour does not go into his eyes or nose. I realize this technique is not easy with all pups, as I had said earlier: my previous furbaby did not cooperate this well for his bath. But if you can keep your baby calm and ease him through this it makes bathtime a real easy thing. It is the very easiest part of our grooming session. The most difficult for me is combing out his face and top knot daily. He HATES having his face combed and we are trying to come to terms with the daily top-knot re-do. I think he's coming to accept it. 

I am certainly no professional when it comes to grooming and have never had a show dog or any experience with that level of grooming, so take anything I say about grooming with a grain of salt. I have had over 14 years of experience with two different pet Malts, both of whom I kept in full coat much of the time.

Good luck! 

Cyndi


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458739
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I got it. I'll try it next time, it probably will be in couple weeks, 
I have to wait that long after neutering.
This is my first indoor dog. When we decided to get a puppy, I didn't realize
that I will have to learn so much about this breed. But we love him very much,
and I really enjoy groomming Bubba myself.
I would probably want to do topknots, but our daddy doesn't want to put 
any girls things on our boy. We live in Key West, if you know what I mean.  

Thanks again. Diana.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello,

I use cotoon balls in my babies ears. I tear them apart and and roll it in a ball then I put them in the ear canal. They don`t come out. You have to make sure you make the cotton just the right size for their ears and you can put them in the ear canal, not to far but just enough where it is snug. I also use safe eyes which I buy at petedge. You can also use minieral oil to put in there eyes before bath to keep them protected and then after bath I was there eyes out with Fresh eyes. They also sell eye wash for dogs. Hope that helps and give you some different ideas.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Hello,
> 
> I use cotoon balls in my babies ears. I tear them apart and and roll it in a ball then I put them in the ear canal. They don`t come out. You have to make sure you make the cotton just the right size for their ears and you can put them in the ear canal, not to far but just enough where it is snug. I also use safe eyes which I buy at petedge. You can also use minieral oil to put in there eyes before bath to keep them protected and then after bath I was there eyes out with Fresh eyes. They also sell eye wash for dogs. Hope that helps and give you some different ideas.[/B]


i agree about the size of the cotton balls. i cut mine in quarters.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I put a dab of vasoline on the cotton ball so that it stays in the ear. It also acts as an extra barrier to the water.

Edit - is 'dab' even a word? LOL - what I mean is just a smidge (if that's a word also!)


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458786
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the girly things: I do not put bows in Midis' hair, I just use the bands. If you do not keep the head clipped you have to use something to hold it up out of his eyes. Look at my picture gallery, if you like, and see the double and triple top-knots that I have used on Midis. Again, there are people here much more experienced than I but I do what is easiest and keeps his face less likely to be messy. Luckily his eyes do not water much now (that he's past teething; they did then) but I have to keep his hair out of his eyes or they will be messy and probably stain. So tell the hubby you probably have about two options: band the hair or cut the hair.  It really isn't too gay to band. 

Cyndi


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm very happy to be a member of this forum. :aktion033: 

Diana.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

New mommy here. I am also very afraid of washing the face. Cutie Pie is to young to go to the groomers and I kinda would like to do it myself anyhow. I have been washing his face with a wash cloth (no soap/shampoo) and at night I use warm water and cotton balls to clean around his eyes. His face could use a good cleaning though. He is not fond of the bath experience *at all*... so this makes it hard. Any suggestions on how to make it easier for him and how to best wash his face? I am also very concerned about getting water in his ears. He has one ear that tweaks up slightly, so the flap does not lay flat (I wonder if that will change as he gets older). You can kind see his little ear tweak up in this picture. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna has the same ear tweak  I wonder if it does change - I have noticed that her ears are getting more symmetrical (or maybe thats wishful thinking) I am still figuring out the face washing and bathing ritual - I wash it (or try to) and soon after its dirty again (she is a grub)! 

Cutie pie doesn't look to have alot of tear staining - unfortunately Luna does, I just try to keep the area try with a little tissue and cotton balls


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hello )

I use a flannel to wash heinis head. I souk it with water and wring it out over his head, so that it only goes along his head. once his hair on the head iw wet, after I wringed the flannel a few times, I shampoo his head, as if Im just massaging. he loves that.

after everything is finished I rinse off the shampoo with the flannel again. it takes a bit, but it works really fine.

schnuppe*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get a squirt bottle (you can get it at Sally's though somebody here uses those ketchup/mustard bottles). Then you can squirt the water directly where you want.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> *hello )
> 
> I use a flannel to wash heinis head. I souk it with water and wring it out over his head, so that it only goes along his head. once his hair on the head iw wet, after I wringed the flannel a few times, I shampoo his head, as if Im just massaging. he loves that.
> 
> ...



I do almost the same w/wash cloth. I just shampoo a wash cloth.
And as Jackie recomended I squeeze water on the top of Bubba's head. 
But I'm not sure if you can do it with your baby. Before I used only wash cloth,
I rinsed it every time untill I washed out all shampoo from Bubba's head.

P.S. I saw that new toy, I like it very much (not mention about Schnuppe).
Where did you get it?


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I always use the ear wash after each bath, then a little cotton swab. hat takes care of any water that gets in.

mary anna herk and theena


----------

